

Ask HN:  Given a URL, how do I find the HN submission of it? - photon_off

I'm positive there is a simple answer to this, I just haven't discovered it yet.<p>searchyc.com searches within HN posts, but doesn't appear to allow you to search based on what the HN post is referring to.<p>Thanks.
======
pierrefar
If you can get the title of the submission, then a quoted search with the
site: operator on Google or Yahoo! would find it.

[http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=%22PagerDuty+%28YC+S10%29+M...](http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=%22PagerDuty+%28YC+S10%29+Makes+Sure+Your+Team+Knows+When+A+Server+Goes+Down%22+site:news.ycombinator.com)

Both have APIs.

~~~
chaosprophet
I doubt if that would work in the cases where the submission title on HN is
different from the page title.

------
sajid
Submit the URL as if you were posting a new story.

If it's a duplicate, the post will fail and you will be shown a link to the
original submission.

~~~
photon_off
... and if it is not a duplicate I end up submitting an article when I don't
particularly want to.

~~~
sajid
If it is a duplicate then you can delete it.

~~~
sajid
Meant to say if it's not a duplicate then you can delete it.

